# John Deere LT155 engine stops instantly



## lsburruss (5 mo ago)

I have a JD LT155 3-amp (3 position switch) that the engine suddenly stops after mowing for 45 minutes. The motor will turn over but won't fire. Motor will restart after it cools down. I thought it might be vapor lock until it started to suddenly shut down on me. Any thoughts on what to do? Thank you in advance,
Stan Burruss


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Is there a possibility that your coil may be getting hot? Could be your problem.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Stan, welcome to the tractor forum.

It does sound like you are losing spark. You can get an ignition spark tester at your local auto parts shop for less than $20. The next time it quits, put this spark tester on it and you will easily see if you have spark. If you have no spark, you will have to pull the sheet metal to access the flywheel, pull the flywheel, and replace the ignition module. I use a regular business card to gap between the module and magnet in the flywheel.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’m not sure what they cost at H. Freight nowadays but I paid 5.00 years ago.!!!! And I gotta say, one of the handiest tools I’ve ever bought..


----------



## kntstrt (7 mo ago)

Could be fuel solenoid they put it on there so you bring it in so they can make money off you.You don't need it,they just want you to buy one.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Since the sparky stuff has already been kick off....(dies suddenly kinda indicates spark)
But, if fuel related:
Give the carb a shot of fuel after it stalls, see if it fires back up.
If so, chase the fuel delivery starting at the carb - pump - tank and lines until you find fuel.


----------



## CATRAT66 (5 mo ago)

Welcome Isburrss, 
I have a LT155 lawn tractor (2002) with a 38” mowing deck. is that the type of tractor you have?
I had issues like this shortly after I got it. 
turned out to be the seat safety switch on mine. 
I flipped the seat up and took switch out then packed a few shop rags into the seat and reinstalled the switch. Now the tractor thinks there is someone sitting on it all the time. I did it this way because it was easier than figuring out how to jumper it electrically. 
I also jumped out the switch you have to activate EVERY TIME you want to go backwards with the blades still running. I don’t remember exactly how I did it because it was 20 years ago. 
these two things also allow you to leave tractor and blades running while you wash it down after use. 
I know it’s not recommended for safety reasons to do that and I would never recommend for anyone to do that and leave it like that (liability disclaimer) but you could do something like that for testing purposes
Wink, wink, nod, nod. 
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

